# Seeking a transfer company for....



## Andy28 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm seeking a transfer company for a specific type of finish. Is there a company out there that will provide me plastisol transfers to achieve a shiny gold finish as in the attached photo? Is this something that Transfer Express' foil can accomplish? Any ideas for other companies? This client needs this finish replicated. Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This is a foil design that is available.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

It's foil. Foil comes in several colors. Foil can either be placed directly onto a plastisol print on a shirt using a heat press or you can put foil adhesive on the back of the foil and just use it as a transfer. I fell in love with foil the first time I saw it. I've tried it both ways, but prefer the foil transfers because the adhesive has a much more even texture on the foil than it does on the cloth. But to each his own. Silver foil looks nice on a black shirt too.


----------



## Andy28 (Mar 1, 2011)

Iben (or someone else), can you explain more about the difference between the two types of foil process. I was a little confused by your explanation. Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll try. Foil will stick to either plastisol ink or clear foil adhesive. Both can be applied to either the shirt or the back of the foil. After application the ink and adhesive must be gel cured (a partial cure of the ink or adhesive). 

If either is applied to the shirt, after the ink or adhesive is gel cured, you put the foil on top of the ink or adhesive and put it under the heat press. Press for a few seconds then remove, wait until cool and then peel.

If either is applied to the foil, after it is gel cured, you take that and place it on the shirt, put it on the heat press, press for a few seconds, let it cool and then peel the foil sheet. I have found through my own experience that it has a smoother surface if the ink or adhesive is applied to the foil and then put on the shirt like a regular transfer.

Here's a video that shows applying the foil to the shirt. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnCGcDB5JtY&feature=player_embedded[/media]


----------



## Andy28 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot, but I don't see the video or a link to the video. I appreciate your help


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Well isn't that bizzare? I even clicked on it to make sure it worked. Here it is again.. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnCGcDB5JtY&feature=player_embedded[/media]


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

If it vanishes again, go to Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment & Screen Printing Kits and on the left side click on the link for heat transfers. From there go to foil. Click on the first product kit and at the bottom you will find 2 videos on foil. Or you can got to youtube.com and find them there.


----------



## Andy28 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great, thanks for your help! 

Andy


----------

